
In Q1 2018, ICOs Stall as Crypto Falls - exotree
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/q1-2018-icos-stall-crypto-falls/
======
msie
Is this article from the future?

 _The first quarter of 2018 brought startling losses to the crypto market.
Bitcoin has, according to Coindesk, toppled from its $19,343 December 16, 2017
high to $6,926 as of May 31, 2018_

